
New Hetzner Cloud offering - cedricziel
https://www.hetzner.de/cloud
======
tobltobs
Good to see Hetzner catching up to OVH. Some crude comparison of their offers:

Hetzner

    
    
        CX11
        € 2,96
        1	vCPU
        2 GB	RAM
        20 GB	NVMe SSD
        20 TB	Traffic
        
        
        CX21
        € 5,83
        2	vCPU
        4 GB	RAM
        40 GB	NVMe SSD
        20 TB	Traffic
        
        CX31
        € 10,59
        2	vCPU
        8 GB	RAM
        80 GB	NVMe SSD
        20 TB	Traffic
        
        CX41
        € 18,92
        4	vCPU
        16 GB	RAM
        160 GB	NVMe SSD
        20 TB	Traffic
        
        CX51
        € 35,58
        8	vCPU
        32 GB	RAM
        240 GB	NVMe SSD
        20 TB	Traffic
    

\---------------------

OVH

    
    
        VPS SSD 1
        1 vCore(s)
        2 Go de RAM
        10 Go SSD
        3,99 €
        
        VPS SSD 2
        1 vCore(s)
        4 Go de RAM
        20 Go SSD
        6,99 €
        
        VPS SSD 3
        2 vCore(s)
        8 Go de RAM
        40 Go SSD
        12,99 €

------
TimWolla
More popular version on Hetzner.com:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16212299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16212299)

